# butt board tips



## tjetson

Hi,

i just ordered some butt board for a job coming up next week, wondering if anyone has any tips for using it? 

from what i have read use 1" screws on exterior walls/ceilings to not puncture the vapour barrier 

Im wondering whats the best place to break the joints in.. a cavity that neighbours a high stud or a low stud 


thanks


----------



## 2buckcanuck

tjetson said:


> Hi,
> 
> i just ordered some butt board for a job coming up next week, wondering if anyone has any tips for using it?
> 
> from what i have read use 1" screws on exterior walls/ceilings to not puncture the vapour barrier
> 
> Im wondering whats the best place to break the joints in.. a cavity that neighbours a high stud or a low stud
> 
> 
> thanks


Maybe sub out to a drywaller that knows what he's doing:whistling2:

whats to know, just break your butts in the middle of the studs, joist or trusses.

And since your from Banada, don't use them in insulated walls. The tapers will laugh and call you names, and wont let you play in any drywall games.
merry xmas


----------



## tjetson

don't think the tapers will laugh they love when we hang the board our selfs and not sub it out to crack heads or drunks who usually hang the board 

saves the tapers hours of extra work and they end up doing way higher of a quality finish


----------



## boco

sub it out to crack heads or drunks who usually hang the board. Dont forget about the methheads. Too bad too. The best crew in my area are all in the crowbar hotel for moonlighting as chefs. We now refer to them as One Pot Drywall.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Watch these two videos.
http://youtu.be/3z7r2U47CoI

http://youtu.be/uj58z3jDlfw


----------



## moore

tjetson said:


> sub it out to crack heads





boco said:


> Dont forget about the methheads. .


CHILL YA'LL ! Don't let the whole world know!


----------



## harvey randall

*recess*

how's bout a factory butt recess, and a recess just one side of the rock, or at least fill in the trench thay call recess so the head dosent collapse into the abyss. unless its 54s. The moon ? we've been there ? And cant get a piece of gypsum(GYP) to meet our individual needs. I think the key word here gentleman is GYP. iTS ALL DOABLE. Its just the old adage-if it aint broke, dont fix it or was it, if it aint fixed dont break it ? well what ever it was, you take 50 guys with between 2 and 40 years tween em, and figure its around a thousand years of thought and experimentation. Pretty much every one keeping everyone honest, then what you have is this one and only great tape site. Knowing fullwell, if we had access to the rock plants, and were king for a day, all things are possible. or what ever.


----------



## icerock drywall

well I had a hanger put some of them upside down:furious: and next to the stud  but the ones that were in the middle worked very nice.


----------



## icerock drywall

harvey randall said:


> how's bout a factory butt recess, and a recess just one side of the rock, or at least fill in the trench thay call recess so the head dosent collapse into the abyss. unless its 54s. The moon ? we've been there ? And cant get a piece of gypsum(GYP) to meet our individual needs. I think the key word here gentleman is GYP. iTS ALL DOABLE. Its just the old adage-if it aint broke, dont fix it or was it, if it aint fixed dont break it ? well what ever it was, you take 50 guys with between 2 and 40 years tween em, and figure its around a thousand years of thought and experimentation. Pretty much every one keeping everyone honest, then what you have is this one and only great tape site. Knowing fullwell, if we had access to the rock plants, and were king for a day, all things are possible. or what ever.


I want you to be king...and put tongue and groove on the seams...


----------



## TXremodel

PrecisionTaping said:


> Watch these two videos.
> http://youtu.be/3z7r2U47CoI
> 
> http://youtu.be/uj58z3jDlfw


Just had to say thank you for your videos. I have been following you on YouTube and the content is valuable... I appreciate your efforts! :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

TXremodel said:


> Just had to say thank you for your videos. I have been following you on YouTube and the content is valuable... I appreciate your efforts! :thumbsup:


oh! Sweet! Thanks man! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjetson

these but boards work so good

i will use them everytime i hang to bad i have to special order them and get raped


----------



## icerock drywall

tjetson said:


> these but boards work so good
> 
> i will use them everytime i hang to bad i have to special order them and get raped


been making my boards for years. its just hard for me to have the hanger use them. but when I hang I like to use them.
save you rip 6 to 8 inch OSB ....then shim and staple the edge 

you only need so many per house so make them up on a sunday:thumbup: and even if you don't shim them, they still come out flatter then on a stud.


----------



## RNation

How much wiggle room would you guys say there is for having these things centered perfectly in the stud cavity? Is there like a "give or take" factor.

When they're hung on the top row of walls, and have to be moved down a few inches to accommodate the top sill plate, does the excess get screwed into the drywall on the bottom row or do they need to stay separated?


----------



## MrWillys

As I've said I have never seen one of these in my life and being I'm from California this seems odd. However, my mechanical mind says perfection is the only true answer as the lift in adjacent stud bays should be equal.


----------



## Wimpy65

That's just one of the benefits of using Rock Splicers (Butt Boards), they do not have to be in the exact center. No need to be so precise when measuring. It's true they don't work as well if they're over against the stud, but there certainly is some wiggle room when it comes to placement.
I always put a screw in the adjacent sheet, but I've seen other people that do not. 
All in all, a wonderful, easy-to-use product! :yes:


----------



## D A Drywall2

RNation said:


> How much wiggle room would you guys say there is for having these things centered perfectly in the stud cavity? Is there like a "give or take" factor. When they're hung on the top row of walls, and have to be moved down a few inches to accommodate the top sill plate, does the excess get screwed into the drywall on the bottom row or do they need to stay separated?


Like others have said there is wiggle room. They don't work that well in a 12" or less stud cavity but I've never had the hump that others talk about. I tend to line up the sheets in a wall so the butt board ends up floor to ceiling. Works great. Especially on a wall with lots of natural light.


----------



## icerock drywall

If you take a level and put it cross the studs you will find out that's not perfectly flat. So if you end up having a butt on a high stud you end up with a bad butt. If you put the level onto studs and in between the studs it's always flat creating a flat butt and then adding Butt bored turns into a seam.


----------



## RNation

I picked some up the other day and will get to use them next week. We're doing a main floor ceiling (residential) for an interior designer. I'm glad I heard about these because she wants to paint the ceiling with an eggshell color.


----------



## RNation

To clarify my last message, I meant they are painting some color with an eggshell sheen/finish.


----------



## gazman

RNation said:


> I picked some up the other day and will get to use them next week. We're doing a main floor ceiling (residential) for an interior designer. I'm glad I heard about these because she wants to paint the ceiling with an eggshell color.


I guarantee you will love them. Keep in mind that there is no need to stager the buts, just run one continues joint.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla

Cost of Buttboards? Cost to handle? Cost to install? … total inplace cost?


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> Cost of Buttboards? Cost to handle? Cost to install? … total inplace cost?


I think that the last pallet of 500 I bought was around $1,500.00 or so. No real cost to installing them. As they are about as easy to use as hanging to a floor joist. What they cost in material they generally save in labor.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla

harvey randall said:


> how's bout a factory butt recess, and a recess just one side of the rock, or at least fill in the trench thay call recess so the head dosent collapse into the abyss. unless its 54s. The moon ? we've been there ? And cant get a piece of gypsum(GYP) to meet our individual needs. I think the key word here gentleman is GYP. iTS ALL DOABLE. Its just the old adage-if it aint broke, dont fix it or was it, if it aint fixed dont break it ? well what ever it was, you take 50 guys with between 2 and 40 years tween em, and figure its around a thousand years of thought and experimentation. Pretty much every one keeping everyone honest, then what you have is this one and only great tape site. Knowing fullwell, if we had access to the rock plants, and were king for a day, all things are possible. or what ever.


Not everything that is efficient is effective. Not everything that is effective is efficient. Decisional weighing, considering the pros and cons, the pluses and the minuses, the right way and the wrong way of doing this, that and/or the other thing to achieve something is very, very tricky. Considering the consequences (intended and unintended) … the impacts … the affecting effects of doing or not doing something is very, very tricky. Considering what and who will be creatively destroyed … sacrificed on the altar of a special interest’s idea of the ideal … determining the perfect condition in a perfectly imperfect existence is very, very tricky. Calculating whether or not there will be a sufficient return on the investments of time, energy, effort and money is very, very tricky. Because of all these considerations, we as tradesmen must see ourselves as professional creative producers who have a higher duty to care about all of these considerations, and routinely make decisions on the basis of our expertise and ability in a world that continues to become more and more complex … keeping our eye on the road ahead while looking in the rear view mirror. We need to be the one’s to Make the Construction Trades Great Again! And also, Make Drywall Talk Great Again! Do not go gentle into that good night!


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> Not everything that is efficient is effective. Not everything that is effective is efficient. Decisional weighing, considering the pros and cons, the pluses and the minuses, the right way and the wrong way of doing this, that and/or the other thing to achieve something is very, very tricky. Considering the consequences (intended and unintended) … the impacts … the affecting effects of doing or not doing something is very, very tricky. Considering what and who will be creatively destroyed … sacrificed on the altar of a special interest’s idea of the ideal … determining the perfect condition in a perfectly imperfect existence is very, very tricky. Calculating whether or not there will be a sufficient return on the investments of time, energy, effort and money is very, very tricky. Because of all these considerations, we as tradesmen must see ourselves as professional creative producers who have a higher duty to care about all of these considerations, and routinely make decisions on the basis of our expertise and ability in a world that continues to become more and more complex … keeping our eye on the road ahead while looking in the rear view mirror. We need to be the one’s to Make the Construction Trades Great Again! And also, Make Drywall Talk Great Again! Do not go gentle into that good night!


Is this a question or just a word salad?


----------

